# Followup On Aerobic Exercise For Fibromyalgia Patients



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to the Co-Cure Email list:*************************************************Six-month and one-year followup of 23 weeks of aerobic exercise forindividuals with fibromyalgia.Arthritis Rheum. 2004 Dec 15;51(6):890-8.Gowans SE, Dehueck A, Voss S, Silaj A, Abbey SE.University Health Network and University of Toronto, Toronto, Ontario, Canada.PMID: 15593364OBJECTIVE: To measure mood and physical function of individuals withfibromyalgia, 6 and 12 months following 23 weeks of supervised aerobicexercise.METHODS: This is a followup report of individuals who were previouslyenrolled in 23 weeks of land-based and water-based aerobic exerciseclasses. Outcomes included the 6-minute walk test, Beck DepressionInventory (BDI), State-Trait Anxiety Inventory, Arthritis Self-EfficacyScale (ASES), Fibromyalgia Impact Questionnaire (FIQ), tender point count,patient global assessment score, and exercise compliance. Outcomes weremeasured at the start and end of the exercise classes and 6 and 12 monthslater.RESULTS: Analyses were conducted on 29 (intent-to-treat) or 18 (efficacy)subjects. Six-minute walk distances and BDI total scores were improved atfollowup (all analyses). BDI cognitive/affective scores were improved atthe end of 23 weeks of exercise (both analyses) and at the 12-monthfollowup (efficacy analysis only). BDI somatic scores were improved at6-month (both analyses) and 12-month followup (intent-to-treat only). FIQand ASES function were improved at all followup points. ASES pain wasimproved in efficacy analyses only (all followup points). Tender pointswere unchanged after 23 weeks of exercise and at followup. Exerciseduration at followup (total minutes of aerobic plus anaerobic exercise inthe preceding week) was related to gains in physical function (6- and12-month followup) and mood (6-month followup).CONCLUSION: Exercise can improve physical function, mood, symptom severity,and aspects of self efficacy for at least 12 months. Exercising at followupwas related to improvements in physical function and perhaps mood.------------------------------


----------

